# Prostitutes must wear bright reflective vests



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.inautonews.com/spain-prostitutes-must-wear-reflective-vests

I swear! I was watching CH26 for the CBC News and saw a video about 'rebel' granny' driving super fast on the WRONG WAY of the highway. I googled to try and find the video on Youtube but didn't really find it yet. I somehow ended up on this site. That's how I found that above link in the links below.

http://www.zimbio.com/Car+news/articles/Q_hCpGaM6F-/Video+Crazy+granny+drives+wrong+way+down+highway


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha LOL, an old lady I know did that a few weeks ago out on the 401 out near Cornwall. She had been driving for like 8 hours straight, and it was the middle of the night. Cops took her to the station where she had to sleep the night.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is one nice looking lambo.


----------

